# Dug bottles from construction at Fenway Park, BostonMa.



## absolince (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello, I'am new to this forum. I have a few interesting bottles that were recently found in excavation going on at Fenway park in Boston Ma. A Coca Mariani Paris bottle, very heavy. And a Coca Cola bottle with Boston stamped on the bottom and various others that are being dug up everyday.

 My question is, besides the value of the bottle as an antique is there any additional value as to where they were found?

 Thanks so much, Absolince.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

Hello Corrine,

 Welcome to A-BN. I'm not sure I quite understand your question. Are you referring to the Boston Coke, or asking about the Fenway origin? Do you have some photos? Do stick'em up. I'd love to see all the bottles that were unearthed during the Big Dig. Have'ya got site photos? Would love to see the bottle hole @ Fenway.

 Could be legendary. I believe we have some Scarlet Sock fans around here somewhere. Any signs of Mr. Hoffa?


----------



## absolince (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, i was hoping they would be valuable! Maybe to the Fenway Museum...they are coming up on their 100th anniversary!
 I think i might have researched the heck out of the Coke bottle, it has the contour shape. Wasn't that produced in the 30's?
 And the Coca Mariani bottle is pretty cool as far as history and the asthetics of the bottle itself. Gotta keep those young boys working all day and night! Hoffa was a regular guest of the family until he complained about grandma's meatballs. The North end didn't take that lightly and took him to a night game.(wasn't that Yankee stadium) Oh well, my imagination is flying thinking of those men constructing the original field of dreams! Very cool! I'll take pictures tomorrow!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Corrine,

 You might be interested in this thread: https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Coca-Mariani-Paris/m-110603/tm.htm

 Lookin forward to your pictures...



> I think i might have researched the heck out of the Coke bottle, it has the contour shape. Wasn't that produced in the 30's?


 
 "1916 â€¦ Birth of the contour bottle
 Bottlers worried that the straight-sided bottle for Coca-Cola was easily confused with imitators. A group representing the Company and bottlers asked glass manufacturers to offer ideas for a distinctive bottle. A design from the Root Glass Company of Terre Haute, Indiana won enthusiastic approval in 1915 and was introduced in 1916. The contour bottle became one of the few packages ever granted trademark status by the U.S. Patent Office. Today, it's one of the most recognized icons in the world - even in the dark!" From.


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

Excellent information, i guess i came to the right place!Fenway uncovered


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh my, not happening with my photo. Gotta work on that.


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

Here it is with not much detail....too early to break out photog studio






 My guess is they were thrown into the pit when Fenway was built in 1912. Forever preserved. More coming.......


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2010)

Corinne, You can't do an HTTP to your local drive. You have to upload the a host on some sort. I use the space provided by my ISP.
 You can upload to this server by checking the embed picture in post and using the click here to upload and direct it to the file on your hard drive.
 Eric


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you, thank you! What a nice bunch you are! Totally obsessed, but nice. And i'am starting to twitch when i see a nice bottle, so i'am not far away from obsessed!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 19, 2010)

> My guess is they were thrown into the pit when Fenway was built in 1912. Forever preserved. More coming.......


 It's very possible they needed fill and brought some old dump to use or the park was just built on a dump. My knowledge only goes back to a few bars in the late 70's early 80's. The age is off though, the bottles look like they may be later than 1912 which is odd.
 Left to right is a medicine or extract, a med, the coke (look for a date on the front. 1915 or 1923), food or polish, and the Coca wine. Front is probably a mucilage or glue.
 I don't see much of value there at all. I know the coke was after the field. The Mariani isn't much either. That could also be much later than the field.
 Is the renovation outside the park for the new bleachers? That might explain the dates.


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for your reply...the excavation is taken place at ground level. The original floor was buckling and needed to be replaced.


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Antique...ultDomain_0&hash=item415425b16d#ht_1723wt_983


 This was interesting!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi Corrine,...and Welcome to this forum,....I had to laugh at your link to e-bay,...even after reading his bizzare explanation, I still didn't understand his outrageous price...Those bottles are from our area and even though popular, and fun to dig, they usually only bring 5-10 dollars....Thanks for your interesting post.


----------



## LC (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks as though someone ticked this guy off at one time or another as to a listing with a price someone did not like , and wanted to criticize . Sounds like a logical statement to me .

 I remember listing a piece of pottery on eBay once that I had paid $185.00 for which was book for that particular piece . So I took it home and hid it in the garage being it was to be a Xmas present . That evening I happened to look over at the cabinet where the Misses displayed her pottery , and low and behold , she already had that particular blasted piece, talk about sick . Anyway , put the piece on eBay and started it at $85.00 . figuring I would lose a hundred bucks trying to sell it . I got an email from some wacko woman stating that she was going to bid on my auction , but felt that the starting price was too high , and was not going to bid . . Literally cracked me up . I sent her an email apologizing for the fact that she could not afford it , and that maybe she should stick to the yard sales for a better price . It takes all kinds to create the eBay setting .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

> Looks as though someone ticked this guy off at one time or another as to a listing with a price someone did not like , and wanted to criticize . Sounds like a logical statement to me .


 
 Okay,...LC,...(The voice of reason)[]...I went back and reread it, this time more carefully, and you are right!...Thanks for pointing that out...My bad.[] Not having sold in some time on ebay, I'm sure there's a fair share of difficult people to contend with.


----------



## LC (Dec 19, 2010)

That was just my opinion of the situation , yours could be right just as well , I sure don't know it all. You see some pretty wild listings on there at times, and some of them I have no explanation for at all .


----------



## absolince (Dec 19, 2010)

I figured it's some old coot bottle collector (no offense to coots) totally put off by the frenzy and carnival atmosphere of Ebay. Just like you all said above. I still love it though..


----------



## madman (Dec 19, 2010)

nice bottles keep digging ! love to see more!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 19, 2010)

> That was just my opinion of the situation , yours could be right just as well ,


 


 Gracious of you to say so LC,...I was just being hasty,....(I try not to do that,...how else am I going to become a wise old coot?[]



 (no offense to coots)


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

